# Marlin 70p (papoose) intermittent no fire



## DROPPINEM (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Marlin 70p that my dad bought for me when i was a kid.I have killed lots of critters with this gun back in the day.The gun has been at my dads and has not been shot in about 10 years.The gun functioned perfectly then(as far as i can remember).I got the gun from him and cleaned it up,then installed a cheap little BSA fixed power rimfire scope.It is gonna be my daughters first gun in a few years.Well the problem i am having is it will not fire about every third or fourth shot.I had five rounds that would not fire.I tried them all again,still would not fire.I put them in another gun and they fired.I suspect there is a problem with the firing pin(worn).The indentions on the spent casings from the trouble gun are not as deep or wide as the ones from the good gun.I have not had a chance to experiment with different ammo yet as i feel that is not the issue......All help is appreciated.Thanks in advance.


----------



## njanear (Dec 29, 2008)

Couple of thoughts:

(1)  When you say you cleaned it, did you actually take the stock off and clean/lube the internal parts?  Perhaps there is some old grease on the underside of the bolt that has 'hardened' over time and is impeding the firing pin from going forward smoothly.

(2)  Did you leave it cocked for all of these years?  It is POSSIBLE that the hammer spring has weakened and thus doesn't hit the firing pin with authority. 

Those are my two first thoughts on where to start looking (asides from testing it with different ammo).

PS:  And while you are in there, check to make sure that the plastic 'buffer' hasn't broken/cracked.  If it did, you should work on getting that replaced (that can be a pain but it is do-able), as it will affect the cycling reliability of the rifle.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Dec 30, 2008)

njanear said:


> Couple of thoughts:
> 
> (1)  When you say you cleaned it, did you actually take the stock off and clean/lube the internal parts?  Perhaps there is some old grease on the underside of the bolt that has 'hardened' over time and is impeding the firing pin from going forward smoothly.
> 
> ...



Thanks i am gonna order a new hammer spring and try that as i do not know if it had been stored cocked or not because i have not had the gun and didnt check it when i got it back.


----------



## njanear (Dec 30, 2008)

Before you go buy that hammer spring, take it out of the stock and clean up the bolt as best as you can - that may be a real cheap fix for you.  Once you start taking that action apart to mess with springs or the buffer, you will discover that it is NOT real fun.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Dec 30, 2008)

njanear said:


> Before you go buy that hammer spring, take it out of the stock and clean up the bolt as best as you can - that may be a real cheap fix for you.  Once you start taking that action apart to mess with springs or the buffer, you will discover that it is NOT real fun.



I agree bought an old model 60 that would not feed or fire right cleaned it up real good was a clear improvement but still had to replace the recoil spring and hammer spring not bad but not the most fun you could have on a friday night


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 1, 2009)

I have never had to replace that buffer block...but if it is of the same material as the buffer they put in the Camp rifles you do not want to put specific solvents in there. The Camp has other components that are damaged by high strength solvents and I think the buffer is one.
I cannot remember which ones but I think they are the ones that smell like brake cleaner.(GunBlast?)
Tearing the gun down may not be fun..but I always feel better once I know I can do it. I need to break down my C45 and replace all of the above as the stock parts are prone to weakening and cracking the stock. 
cw


----------

